# Bone on a lathe?



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

I generally turn wood, but I've been prepping some big cow bones - shins I think - for power carving. I then thought: can bone be turned on a lathe? As anyone ever tried this with either bone or antler?


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

I would think a bone like that would splinter or shatter if it were turned. An antler on the other hand might work. That shin bone is likely hollow, dry, and brittle.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

They seem really hard from the outside, that calcium layer is there to protect the interior of the bone, which except for a smallish area near joints that appears to be more solid, a bone will dry to look like the pics below. What is missing is the blood, and nutrient channels that allow for a healthy bone/support structure, what we know to be the "marrow."










If you didn't go deep you may be able to do something, but know the insides are hollow, and maybe kind of yucky if it isn't totally dried.

Yes, Antler is a lot denser, and some cultures do a lot with them. Usually carving.

This is not to say that some don't try their hand at "bone art." I'm not sure it's all the rage though.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not sure about bone but antler has a really bad smell. I started making a pen from some white tail antler and only drill halfway through the blank before I quit.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

It should work. Way back in the 1970s I made a full size replica of an antique Scottish golf club that was attached to the trophy plaque given to the winner of the Delta Airlines sponsored Heritage Golf tournament. Each year I made another one. One of the parts of the club was a bone inset in the bottom of the club head held in by wooden pegs inserted at an angle. I made these from large dog bones bought at a pet store. The bones had been processed so they were very clean and free of all meat and tissue. The bone worked easily with woodworking power tools but had a strong odor. The bone made a nice substitute for today's plastic or metal. Those craftsmen of the day knew what they were doing and knew their available materials.


----------



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks all. *Planeman40* - yeah these bones have been cleaned well good. I think even if I just get them fairly round it will already help a lot. And even if they crack, I can always use them for something else.


----------



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

*therealSteveN* - bone carving is a very important skill and craft in New Zealand


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have no personal experience with turning bone or antler, but in my day job I'm a historian of 18th-century Europe, and I know of a mountain region where during the winter months the men all kept busy turning on foot-powered lathes, including a lot of antler of all kinds.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I m not sure about bone but antler has a really bad smell. I started making a pen from some white tail antler and only drill halfway through the blank before I quit.
> 
> - JADobson


Antler is the same as hair and finger nails comprised largely of keratin hence the same smell of burning hair. Bones are primarily calcium and don't burn like the former.

It might be interesting to try casting the bone to fill the center marrow section then drilling and turning it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I wouldn't hesitate turning bone on a metal lathe, but on a wood lathe, I don't know.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I wouldn t hesitate turning bone on a metal lathe, but on a wood lathe, I don t know.
> 
> - MrRon


Hmmm…...Well HSS and carbide tools are harder than bone. I'd wear a face shield and go for it. It's going to be more brittle than an antler but if you figure out how to chuck it up it's worth a shot IMHO.

Off the top of my head…. my idea would be to put a shin bone in a PVC tube and cast it in resin. Pull it out, chuck it up and turn it until you're down to the bone. You'd be mostly turning resin until you got to the point where you're starting to shave the bone down.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Having worked with bone, I think it would work fine. Bone isn't all that hard.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive worked with antler many times and as some have said,phewwweee.but it makes beautiful pens,dont know about bone,but hey go for it.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Just stay away from my legs! ;-)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

As for the smell, I use bone in marquetry and when working it the shop smells like a dentist's office.
What I can say about working with it is that it has quite uniform texture and strength and cuts and sands well.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Lynne. I have turned elk antler on the lathe and it turns very nicely! I made cribbage pegs out of it.

cheers, Jim


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I have seen bone pens, almost purchased some giraffe bone once for pen making, but then thought who would know the difference between giraffe bone and some other bone. And anyone that did know the difference would probably hate me for using it. Done lots of antler and water buffalo horn. Turns nice. I don't mind the smell, as much as I do some perfumes women put on…


----------



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

> I have seen bone pens, almost purchased some giraffe bone once for pen making, but then thought who would know the difference between giraffe bone and some other bone. And anyone that did know the difference would probably hate me for using it. Done lots of antler and water buffalo horn. Turns nice. I don t mind the smell, as much as I do some perfumes women put on…
> 
> - PaulDoug


Yeah you and me both on the perfumes haha.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bonnie Klein has turned threaded boxes from bone. The dust is very harmful to breathe. Boil to clean and wear a respirator.


----------



## kiwilynne (Jan 3, 2019)

> Bonnie Klein has turned threaded boxes from bone. The dust is very harmful to breathe. Boil to clean and wear a respirator.
> 
> - mpax356


Yea, my bone has been properly cleaned, and always wear a mask when working with it.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have turned both, and bones as others have stated are hollow-they both smell awful-antler maybe a little more to me. I typically use carbide turning tools, but all my spindle gouges work well on both also. I have turned several pieces to get to the size I want to be part of, or a complete knife handle. Bone dies a lot more readily than antler IME.

Good luck!


----------



## MakeThings (Jul 26, 2019)

My recent theory has been that if I can't turn it the traditional way, use resin. I turned a lava rock and resin chisel handle about 6 month ago that came out great.

I'm sure the theory isn't bulletproof, but bone and resin might be an interesting turn.


----------



## MakeThings (Jul 26, 2019)

> Bonnie Klein has turned threaded boxes from bone. The dust is very harmful to breathe. Boil to clean and wear a respirator.
> 
> - mpax356


Whoa…THE Mike Peace…sorry to go off topic, but I love your work!


----------

